# Phragmipedium cabrejosii



## Peru (Feb 27, 2020)

Some pictures of the recent discover Phragmipedium cabrejosii


----------



## Peru (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## troy (Feb 27, 2020)

Beautiful new species, slightly reminiscent of pearceii


----------



## MaxC (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 27, 2020)

Neat. I love seeing new species! The dorsal is really interesting.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2020)

The large pouch caught my attention accentuated with
the dark edge. Always something to add to Phrag. love.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## ORG (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Achamore (Feb 28, 2020)

Wonderful character to it..!


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice. Would be fun to have on the bench... 

I would hope those flowers got put to good use already .

Is the description published somewhere shareable?


----------



## grubea (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## ORG (Feb 29, 2020)

It was described in Phytotaxa Vol 423, No 4: 259 – 265; 11 November 2019, an online-Journal. But you could write to me Rich, then I could mail a copy.


----------



## Achamore (Feb 29, 2020)

When would you reckon these might start to be available? A couple of years?


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 1, 2020)

Olaf -> thanx for that description

@Achamore - i wrote to Alfredo asking him about propagation... (i hadn't corresponded with him in a few years, and this seemed like a good opportunity  )


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 2, 2020)

Alfredo said the process to get the permits to propagate is under way... (sounds like a lengthy thing)... 

He did mention it was an easy to grow species, and propagation through division was "quite easy"...


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 2, 2020)

Beautiful! Thanks for the update! Look forward to availability!


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 2, 2020)

Love the dorsal. Very nice.


----------



## Peru (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2020)

I need some. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 15, 2020)

The white dorsal is unique! Like a Paph!


----------



## awesomei (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow, That is amazing. I love the white dorsal with the large accentuated pouch. It's a Winner!


----------



## Peru (Apr 15, 2020)

other clone


----------



## silence882 (Apr 15, 2020)

Peru said:


> other clone



Nice!

How many clones are there? The species description only mentioned one?


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 16, 2020)

Gorgeous! Very interesting new species!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

Multifloral too!


----------



## Peru (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MaxC (May 24, 2020)

Splendid!


----------



## abax (May 24, 2020)

I can feel orchid greed coming on...……...


----------



## MaxC (May 25, 2020)

abax said:


> I can feel orchid greed coming on...……...


I think we still have to wait for these to reach our shores


----------



## setaylien (May 25, 2020)

Peru said:


> View attachment 20263


It's exquisite. Nearly an album except for a few spots behind the stamenode and the very delicate pink on the petal tips.


----------



## Peru (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## musa (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow! Would love to have it...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like many growths. Same plant as before?


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Sep 9, 2020)

Very cool. Reminds me of a Paph. But better cause it’s a Phrag!


----------

